# java 3D



## coolerouny (9. Mai 2005)

morgen!

hey hat wer ein "einfaches" Java 3D example wo vl auch DirectX eingebaut ist?

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## Billie (10. Mai 2005)

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws00/Ausarbeitung/12.java3d/java3d0.htm 

http://www-gs.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~wwwgs/cg2_uebun.htm


----------



## coolerouny (10. Mai 2005)

danke

mfg
coolerouny


----------

